
Pitch decks are missing a key ingredient: history - taylorwc
http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2010/10/pitch-decks-are-missing-a-key-ingredient-history.html
======
exspiro
I agree 100% history is hugely important, the only counter point i would make
here is not to dump the narrative on the slide. History always comes out more
passionate via conversation.

~~~
niccolop
Yes, history is something that often is better communicated in person.
Audience specific answers are often preferable.

